# Samsung introduces SD Cards



## Chaitanya (Oct 15, 2020)

Samsung just introduced new Rugged Evo+ and Pro+ series of UHS-I SD cards. Here is the link to full Press release of these SD Cards. 








Samsung Introduces PRO Plus and EVO Plus SD Cards for Content Creators and Photo Enthusiasts


Samsung Electronics America, the world leader in advanced memory technology, today unveiled the PRO Plus and EVO Plus, its two new lines of SD cards




news.samsung.com


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 15, 2020)

It might be that they can drop the price enough to capture market share. Lexar decided that the competition was too stiff. Sandisk makes their own memory and now Samsung. Maybe they will make CFexpress cards. Those seem to be high profit items right now, but are low volume.


----------



## dcm (Oct 15, 2020)

Samsung already makes a great line of PRO and EVO SSDs. Seems like a natural expansion of their business.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 15, 2020)

dcm said:


> Samsung already makes a great line of PRO and EVO SSDs. Seems like a natural expansion of their business.


Yes, I pretty much use them exclusively. They price them very competitively and that forces others to drop prices. That's why I wonder if they plan to do the same in the SD market. Its very competitive now so they must have a plan to grab market share. Sandisk is their obvious target.


----------



## HeavyPiper (Oct 15, 2020)

I haven't had a good luck with there TV's, so quiet buying there products. Just mt 2 cents


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 18, 2020)

HeavyPiper said:


> I haven't had a good luck with there TV's, so quiet buying there products. Just mt 2 cents


Completely wrong subdivisions, Samsung along with WD/Sandisk are the only 2 manfacturers(before Micron sold Lexar) who have their own fabs and can control the flash chips that go in their products also both have good experience of controllers as well. Their last SD cards were very good and were rated very well alongside Sandisks offerings of the day.


----------

